# çalışan hata yapar; çalışmayan dedikodu yapar. Asıl insan, idare eder; aciz insan, şikâyet eder



## Mariachristina

*çalışan hata yapar; çalışmayan dedikodu yapar. Asıl insan, idare eder; aciz insan, şikâyet eder*

Here's the rest :  basit insan; iftira eder. dürüst insan; sabreder

Can anyone translate this for me, lütfen? Çok tesekkur ederim )


----------



## TheStrayCat

Here's my attempt, but I'm just a beginner. Take this with a grain of salt.

The working one makes mistakes, the one not working gossips. The genuine one is doing well, the helpless one complains. The straightforward one slanders, the honest one endures.


----------



## Gemmenita

Hi Mariachristina and welcome!

First, in order that you understand well this sentence, I shall say that this is a very good sentence which can be considered as an 'özdeyiş' ( = maxim, adage) comparing behaviours of two categories of people : çalışan & çalışmayan / asıl insan & aciz insan / basit insan & dürüst insan ... and at the same time giving moral lessons.

So I add some parts and explanations to the good translation of TheStrayCat :



> Çalışan hata yapar, çalışmayan dedikodu yapar. Asıl insan idare eder, aciz insan şikayet *e*der. Basit insan iftira eder, dürüst insan sabreder.



A working and active person (one who works and always does effort) makes mistakes (and is not ashamed of his mistakes; on the contrary  he learns from them ) _but_ the one who doesn't work - who never makes any effort to do anything - (always) gossips  (instead of making effort or at least trying ! ) . A genuine person knows how to manage in difficult situations and with a minimum of things in hand _but_ an incapable and impotent one - who is not brave enough to do things -  (always ) complains.
An ordinary and careless person (always) slanders without deep examination and judgement of the situation _but_ an honest and a fair one has always patience and knows how to keep his cool and to control himself in front of problems or situations which don't please him ( instead of starting to slander! )

İyi çeviriler !


----------



## Mariachristina

Wow! Thank you so much for your very detailed explanation. You went to so much trouble. Çok tesekkur ederim


----------



## RimeoftheAncientMariner

çalişan hata yapar. çalışmayan dedikodu yapar. asıl insan; idare eder, aciz insan; sikayetder. basit insan; iftira eder. dürüst insan; sabreder.

Hello,

here is my translation in addition to the ones all above

The one WHO works is prone to mistakes. The one that does not work is good at gossipmongering. A noble person would manage situations calmly. A depraved person complains much. A simple person frames others, an honest one keeps patient.


----------



## Mariachristina

Thank you very much


----------



## Bespelled

The responses above are great. Only a little note to add: the word used in the saying is "*asil*" with an "i", rather than "*asıl*". These are two different words. While "_asıl_" means "_real, original, main_", "_asil_" means "_noble, dignified, aristocratic_", as it has been translated by RimeoftheAncientMariner


----------



## Mariachristina

Thank you for your thoroughness. It makes a difference. Tesekkur ederim


----------



## Gemmenita

Hi everybody,

A very good point reminded by Bespelled !

(Daha doğrusu, insandan bahsederken benim de RimeoftheAncientMariner'in 'noble'i içime daha sindi, ama Marian'in ilmeğinin başlığında 'asıl' (noktasız) yazılmış.)

As a matter of fact, talking about 'insan' RimeoftheAncient's translation pleased to me too ( more than genuine !) but since in the title and the question of Maria it is written 'as*ı*l' (without point)...

Therefore we should ask to Maria :
Have you written by yourself this sentence or in your contexte 'asıl' has been written without point?
If you have a context, will you please check it and clarify here please ?

Thanks!



Mariachristina said:


> çalişan hata yapar. çalışmayan dedikodu yapar. *asıl* insan; idare eder, aciz insan; sikayetder. basit...


----------



## Mariachristina

Yes, there is a dot on the I...
Asil.... Thank you for all your attention


----------



## Şamir222

Mariachristina said:


> Can anyone translate this for me, lütfen? Çok tesekkur ederim )


The point is that the situation of the human being will not change unless they change from them selves


----------



## Mariachristina

Thank you very much for your explanation


----------

